# Hello from Philadelphia



## Butternuts (May 27, 2012)

Hi everyone, My name is Emily... I joined hoping to make some new mouse friends and connections, and to learn more about breeding and the world of show mice. I've been breeding for close to two years and am working on gaining experience and obtaining the best breeding stock possible! Looking forward to getting to know everyone and hoping to make some new mouse friends!


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

Welcome to FMB


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

Hello from Wisconsin and welcome to the forum! What variety/s are you working with?


----------



## Cordane (May 22, 2012)

Hi there! Welcome!


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

Hey! There are an awful lot of East Coast breeders on here, so I'm sure whatever kind of stock you're looking for, you'll be able to find it! Best of luck, and I hope we keep hearing from you.


----------

